# RCVNP wine bottle



## alordive (Oct 27, 2014)

I found a bottle when I was diving in Alor - Indonesia. On the neck is written "RCVNP" under a crown. On the bottom is a "H". Sombody know how old this bottle is?Pictueres on:http://www.alor-dive.com/pic_uw/1024/x109.jpg http://www.alor-dive.com/pic_uw/1024/x110.jpg http://www.alor-dive.com/pic_uw/1024/x111jpg


----------



## botlguy (Oct 28, 2014)

I cannot tell you a thing except it's at least 100 years old and VERY neat. PLEASE do not remove the sea growth.   Jim


----------



## treasurekidd (Oct 28, 2014)

It appears to be Potugese Port wine, and an old one at that. I'd guess 1890's or so. RCVNP = REAL COMPANHIA VELHA NORTE PORTUGAL, or translated directly to English is Real Company Old North Portugal. There are many references to it online if you search RCVNP wine. Nice bottle! http://www.ebay.fr/itm/1847-VIN-PORTO-RCVNP-GARRAFEIRA-WEINE-VINO-WIJN-PORT-WINE-ROMANEE-CONTI-/261638886772?pt=FR_JG_Vins_Spiritueux&hash=item3ceae49574


----------

